# Circle D Southampton Xmas drinks - ALL WELCOME



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 4, 2010)

So - 11th December, 2pm at The Admiral Sir Lucius Wetherspoons, Ocean Village

Be there or be square 

I hope loads of you can make it down, it's a really beautiful part of Southampton and we can always move on to one of the waterfront bars too. It'll be really good to see lots of you too.

The theme? CHRISTMAS 

Let me know if you can make it 

edit: I'm in the middle of creating a new circle d southampton webpage/blog too. Watch this space for details


----------



## katie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll probably be there, think I can just about stretch to a ticket to soton


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Sam cancelled this one the other day as she is working that day.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm working tomorrow so can't make my own meet. OOPS hehe.

Rearranging for after xmas


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm working tomorrow so can't make my own meet. OOPS hehe.
> 
> Rearranging for after xmas



Sam you arranged it for next week 11th not today? Is it still cancelled??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Sam you arranged it for next week 11th not today? Is it still cancelled??



was originally for the 11th, then I changed it to 4th but then realised I'm working both weekends. DOH.

Cancelled til further notice I'm afraid. New year for defo though  That's when Circle D Southampton gets the boot up the backside its been needing for so long


----------

